# Case Back-plates Removed Resealable?



## D000 (May 20, 2012)

I had recently built a computer and had to remove some of the back-plates to install the gpu. I had to test both slots on the motherboard for the gpu, and there are some free slots where the back-plates used to be, and they leave empty holes in the back of the case. I am not sure how safe this is for my computer or if I should even be worried, but should I seal the slots somehow? The case is in a carpeted room and on a stool raised about a foot off the ground. The back-plates that were on the case do not appear like they can be reattached or screwed back on either.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

What Brand and model is the case?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi D000 and welcome to TSF :wave:

Usually it doesn't really matter if a back-plate is missing, the worst is that it lets more dust in, which can cause it to run hotter.

You can buy spare back-plates from most PC shops, usually 2-6 in a pack, some provide the fixing-screws though some don't :wink:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the backplates can't be re-attached by screw or slotting into the side hole, you can put some tape over the gap to keep dust out.


----------

